# How old is an adult desert tortoise?



## Drakkina_Fluture (Feb 12, 2013)

At what age is a dessert tortoise considered an adult? I'm not sure if mine is an adult or a juvenile then again not really sure on her age either >< but guessing around 6 or 7 years but could be way off


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 12, 2013)

It goes by size rather than age. When a male gets to be appx. 8 or 9" SCL (straight center line) front to back, he's sexually mature. Its a little bigger than that for a female.


----------

